# Mass Effect 1 - Frage zum Schwierigkeitsgrad



## Vordack (15. Juli 2010)

Hi,,hab Mass Effect 1 vor kurzem angefangen.

Hab schon mein eigenes Raumschiff und die erste der Storymissionen (ich hab die gemacht wo man sein letztes Gruppenmitglied bekommt) hab ich auch geschafft.

Jetzt hab ich gestern mal versucht so ne Nebenmission zu machen. Eine wo man 3 Research Bases auf so nem Planeten untersuchen soll. Die Kämpfe waren für mich unschaffbar. Also so Menschenviecher die eine blaue Aura hatten. Nach 30 Minuten Neuladen habe ich furstiert aufgehört.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Sind die ganzen Missionen von Schwierigkeitsgrade her Unterschiedlich oder passen sie sich je nach Deinem Level an? War es also einfach Pech daß ich so ne schwere Mission erwischt hatte?

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2010)

Ich kann es dir speziell bei ME nicht sagen, aber bei Rollenspielen hast Du nicht selten einfach Missionen/Gebiete, die NOCH zu schwer zu sind, und wenn Du nur 1 Level aufsteigst oder 2-3 neue Gegenstände hast, geht es plötzlich einfach. Selbst bei Oblivion, wo sich die Gegner an sich anpassen, gab es Höhlen usw., wo die Gegner einzeln zwar zu schaffen waren, aber sobald mal 2-3 da waren, hatte man erstmal keine Chance.

Das auch sein kann: Du musst nur die richtigen Taktiken anwenden, also zB irgendeine bestimmte Fähigkeit vorher aktivieren - hat an bei ME ne Gruppe oder ist man alleine? Bei ner Gruppe kann es auch passieren, dass Du mit 3 "Kämpfern" keine Chance hast, aber wenn dann eine Art "Magier" dabei ist, der die Gegner mit nem "Fluch" belegt oder die Verbündeten mit "Spezialkräften", dann geht es plötzlich ganz einfach.


ps: fährste noch TMania?


----------



## Vordack (15. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe.

Man hat ne Gruppe, ja. Bis jetzt war alles eigentlich ziemlich einfach, nur hier hab ich echt aufgegeben. Naja, ich versuche einfach mal ne andere Mission.

Bei ME hat man halt von Anfang an die Wahl welche Mission man machen will. Bei anderen RPG'S werden meisstens ja nach und nach Gebiete freigeschaltet.

Zum P.S. Ich mach ne "längere" Pause^^ Der Wind ist irgendwie raus.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Juli 2010)

Mass Effect 1 liegt nun schon ein wenig zurück bei mir, aber ich glaube, die blauen Schilde sind kinetische Barrieren von Biotikern. Dagegen hilft zB spezielle Munition (unter anderem Phasenmunition). Mit der entsprechend abgestimmten Ausrüstung kommt man eigentlich ganz gut voran, aber wie gesagt: ist schon ein wenig länger her.


----------



## The_Final (16. Juli 2010)

Wenn du das Kämpfen erstmal richtig raus hast und die richtigen Waffen und Munition besitzt, werden diese Missionen um ein gutes Stück einfacher, gerade am Anfang sind sie kaum zu schaffen, vor allem wenn man zum ersten Mal spielt und die Gruppenmitglieder, Kräfte und Upgrades noch nicht richtig einzusetzen weiß.


----------



## Worrel (16. Juli 2010)

1.   Leertaste ftw
Drücken und Halten aktiviert den Pause Modus, in dem du in aller Ruhe die Kamera drehen, Spezialfähigkeiten und Angriffsziele auswählen kannst

2. richtige Waffe nehmen
a) Beschreibung (zB im Pause Modus) durchlesen. da steht dann sinngemäß Waffe X: gut gegen Schilde
b) Beschreibung (zB im Pause Modus) durchlesen. bei deinem Charakter steht da je nach Klasse+Waffenart: "untrainiert". Diese Waffe nicht nutzen, da Shepard die nicht effektiv nutzen kann.
(siehe auch)  .

3. Ausrüstung checken
I (oder U ?) drücken. die einzelnen Kategorien (Zeile in der Mitte) und Charaktere (unten links) durchklicken und gegebenenfalls Items ersetzen

4. Ausrüstungsupgrades
Im selben Bildschirm die Kategorien durchklicken und jeder Waffe/Rüstungsteil ein sinnvolles Upgrade verpassen

5. Generell ist es in ME so, daß die Gegner sich deinem Level anpassen - du kannst eigentlich nicht in ein "zu schweres Gebiet" laufen.
Trotzdem sind die ersten Aussenmissionen tatsächlich erst mal happig

An einer Stelle kriegt man das Fahrzeug übrigens durch die Felsnische, auch wenn es nicht so aussieht (iirc auf dem Planeten mit der Ausgrabungsstätte)

6. Quicksave  .


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. Juli 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Sind die ganzen Missionen von Schwierigkeitsgrade her Unterschiedlich oder passen sie sich je nach Deinem Level an? War es also einfach Pech daß ich so ne schwere Mission erwischt hatte?
> 
> Danke


   
Ich glaub das ist ein Balancing-Problem, was dir da widerfuhr - ich hatte nämlich gerade ein Deja-Vu, als ich deinen Beitrag las ^^. Ich hab mich ganz langsam vorgearbeitet bei dieser Mission, immer nur einzeln die Gegner angelockt, ziemlich zeitaufwendig, aber im Endeffekt war ich erfolgreich. 
Dieses Phänomen ist mir nur einmal während des kompletten Spiels passiert, also dass mir die Gegner viel zu schwer vorkamen, der Rest des Spiels war imho zu leicht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Juli 2010)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Sind die ganzen Missionen von Schwierigkeitsgrade her Unterschiedlich oder passen sie sich je nach Deinem Level an? War es also einfach Pech daß ich so ne schwere Mission erwischt hatte?
> ...


Das kann ich so bestätigen, also lass dich nicht abschrecken. 
Dragon Age war im Vergleich dazu stellenweise deutlich übler, da man dort schon allein während der Reise auf Zufallsbegegnungen mit Gegnern treffen konnte, die im Vorbeigehen die Gruppe auslöschten, bevor man richtig realisierte, womit man es da gerade zu tun hat.


----------



## Vordack (19. Juli 2010)

Okay, danke @all

Jetzt bin ich dank euch schlauer.

Ich schätze mal daß ich erst mal einfach mit ner anderen Mission weiter machen werde


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Juli 2010)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dragon Age war im Vergleich dazu stellenweise deutlich übler, da man dort schon allein während der Reise auf Zufallsbegegnungen mit Gegnern treffen konnte, die im Vorbeigehen die Gruppe auslöschten, bevor man richtig realisierte, womit man es da gerade zu tun hat.


   
Das hat ja auch einen gewissen Reiz, wenn man unterwegs ist und von richtig starken Gegnern attackiert wird, die dich mitunter im Handumdrehen killen - Herausforderung und Graus zugleich. :b  
Für DA2 wünsche ich mir aber ne Ausweichmöglichkeit, eine Art Späher-Funktion, bspw. kann ein Gruppenmitglied mit dementsprechenden Skills die Stärke des Feindes einschätzen, sodass es weniger Hinterhalte gibt und gegebenenfalls ausgewichen werden kann. 

Ein bissel OT ...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2010)

Was mich bei DA was nervt ist, dass man zum kompletten Heilen extra ins "freie Gelände" reisen muss. Ich hatte mal bei meinem Hauptcharakter (Magier) in einem Dungeon ohne Scheiss über 8 verschiedene Verletzungen bekommen: offene Wunde, Beinbruch, Augenverletzung, Gehirnerschüterrung, Zerrung, Schädelbruch...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Juli 2010)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dragon Age war im Vergleich dazu stellenweise deutlich übler, da man dort schon allein während der Reise auf Zufallsbegegnungen mit Gegnern treffen konnte, die im Vorbeigehen die Gruppe auslöschten, bevor man richtig realisierte, womit man es da gerade zu tun hat.
> ...


Stimmt, das ist ein guter Kompromiss.
Dann wäre ich nicht wieder so überrascht, wenn meine Gruppe von einer Horde Killerzwerge aufgemischt wird, vor allem, wenn mein Team dabei in einem ähnlichen Zustand ist, wie ihn Herbboy beschreibt.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was mich bei DA was nervt ist, dass man zum kompletten Heilen extra ins "freie Gelände" reisen muss. Ich hatte mal bei meinem Hauptcharakter (Magier) in einem Dungeon ohne Scheiss über 8 verschiedene Verletzungen bekommen: offene Wunde, Beinbruch, Augenverletzung, Gehirnerschüterrung, Zerrung, Schädelbruch...


  
Jo, man ist gezwungen neu zu laden - denn wer will schon den Dungeon mit diesen Mali beenden?
Behindert den Spielfluss unnötig, die Mali wie auch das Laden.


----------



## Vordack (20. Juli 2010)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was mich bei DA was nervt ist, dass man zum kompletten Heilen extra ins "freie Gelände" reisen muss. Ich hatte mal bei meinem Hauptcharakter (Magier) in einem Dungeon ohne Scheiss über 8 verschiedene Verletzungen bekommen: offene Wunde, Beinbruch, Augenverletzung, Gehirnerschüterrung, Zerrung, Schädelbruch...
> ...


Habs jetzt länger nicht gespielt, aber es gab doch auch so "Medikits" mit denen man diese Mali heilen konnte.

Ich weiss nicht mehr wie die Teile hießen, aber ich es gab sie in verschiedenen Stärken.


----------

